# Uglies



## Judge Spear (Jun 25, 2012)

The UGLIEST monsters and bosses in gaming. I wanna see em. O-O
Of course, it would be _much_ too easy if I allowed anything within the survival horror genre.....*BANNED! *>:3
It can be a "scary" game like Doom 3 and Fear. But anything that plays like and/or is categorized with games such as RE, Dead Space, and Silent Hill in the official survival horror genre is not allowed. Anything else is fair game.


(Do I make too many threads here? I can stop.)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 25, 2012)

Boss 'Gomander' in R-Type





It can turn a straight man gay.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 25, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Boss 'Gomander' in R-Type
> It can turn a straight man gay.



HOW did I guess Gomander AKA Vag Pileup would be the first? How?
I counter...
[video=youtube;ix-zGZGLuSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix-zGZGLuSA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 25, 2012)

^That was one hell of an abortion!^
Well met.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 25, 2012)

but dead sapce is more so a scary shooting game rather than survival horror, i think any of those games that have a main focus on horror should be banned from this.
also silent hill is more about pyschological horrer rather than gross monsters, though they are there.
that being aside, here skullgirls double at her best


----------



## Onnes (Jun 25, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Boss 'Gomander' in R-Type
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just. What the fuck?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 25, 2012)

Complimenting Kit's choice...

[yt]bKUQlUg4Y78[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Complimenting Kit's choice...
> 
> [yt]bKUQlUg4Y78[/yt]



Is... is that a cock?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 25, 2012)

ah mara, he's also not pretty when he's not fully powered.
[video=youtube;tJndJcFMBzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJndJcFMBzg[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Jun 25, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Is... is that a cock?


Does YOURS look like that?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Does YOURS look like that?



Well...
I mean...
I uh...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 25, 2012)

even if it does i doubt it rides a golden chariot.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 25, 2012)

How about the giant cyclops vagina at the end of Borderlands? 

Seriously. I think that someone on the dev team might have had some issues to work out.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;4O6tICXqwfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O6tICXqwfk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 26, 2012)

Does Dragoneer count?


----------



## FoxKit (Jun 26, 2012)

I dunno about 'ugly' per say... But Giygas teriffies me to this day. :c
[video=youtube;9gbG_gzgyJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gbG_gzgyJI&amp;feature=player_detailpage#t=26  3s[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 26, 2012)

The giant fat guy on chains that spews bile out of his giant mangina from Clive Barker's Clive Barker's Jericho by Clive Barker. I'll find a picture in second.

edit: here we go.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that being aside, here skullgirls double at her best



whoa, she's hot.


----------



## Bark (Jun 26, 2012)

FoxKit said:


> I dunno about 'ugly' per say... But Giygas teriffies me to this day. :c



​à° _à° 
The hell did I just watch? That was really bizarre and creepy.



[video=youtube;b3Dtg6S6tCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3Dtg6S6tCA[/video]

:v


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;Em_EE93YtYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em_EE93YtYc&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL9522D3DE577  7C68A[/video]


----------



## FoxKit (Jun 26, 2012)

Unzipped Zebra said:


> à° _à°
> The hell did I just watch? That was really bizarre and creepy.


The ending of Earthbound (aka Mother 2). It's particularly jarring because up until that point the game is just bizarre and fun and has a lot of silly puns, child protagonists, cheesy aliens, and enemies like thiiiiiiiissss...





Then suddenly, an armoured spider mechanical baby bed and an enemy that you cannot comprehend that cries out your name. D: A being of pure nightmares.
And people say Dead Space is scary. Psh. x3

Oh, I also submit for approval the entirety of Dark Seed 1+2 whose art was all done by H.R. Geiger. (The guy who invented the alien in alien?)
[video=youtube;iV1awQwAf2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV1awQwAf2g[/video]


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 26, 2012)

How has nobody mentioned the Nihilanth yet?!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 26, 2012)

Twylyght said:


> video


Oh come on, that one's not so ba- _ewwwwwwww_


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 26, 2012)

FoxKit said:


> Oh, I also submit for approval the entirety of Dark Seed 1+2 whose art was all done by H.R. Geiger. (The guy who invented the alien in alien?)



I've never seen this series and it looks terribly interesting!
But... why do you play as American Hitler? *peers at that tiny mustache*


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 26, 2012)

Third boss in Galshell






The turtle in Contra SS.






Fish boss from same game.

And yes, I'll revise that. Nothing from actual horror games period. Not just survival horror.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 26, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


>



Oh dear god what the fuck?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 26, 2012)

How about *absolutely everything* from The Binding of Isaac.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 26, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Oh dear god what the fuck?



Weirdest bullet Hell shooter ever. There's a giant skeletal cockroach with naked zombie women for wings. Japan is an amazing world.

EDIT: Whoops... Pardon. That should have been labelled NSFW, technically.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 27, 2012)

Arioch....yeah, that's his tongue sticking out of his...mouth belly..thing XD






Beelzebub.  Kinda looks like a very ugly fly to me.  You should see these two in motion lol


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 27, 2012)

All these "ugly" things you guys are posting look like monarch butterflies fluttering against a clear blue sky compared to Edna the Cook from _Bully_...






That right there is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 27, 2012)

This.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 27, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> This.


I heard she was ugly. Don't know what game people said she was from though. Kinda reminds me of Mother from Turok 2.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 27, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I heard she was ugly. Don't know what game people said she was from though. Kinda reminds me of Mother from Turok 2.



She's the Broodmother boss from Dragon age.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 27, 2012)

Another "mother" themed boss. Contra Hard Corps






Bacterion from Gradius 3

Seriously, Konami. You call these rated E games? This shit is fucking traumatizing. *>:V*


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't believe I actually played that far in DNF to fight that boss. (NSFW)

Better pic (Also NSFW)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 27, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> I can't believe I actually played that far in DNF to fight that boss. (NSFW)
> 
> Better pic (Also NSFW)



......I'd hit it. :v


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 27, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> I can't believe I actually played that far in DNF to fight that boss. (NSFW)
> 
> Better pic (Also NSFW)


Thing was terrifying and enraging in DN3D. At least the finishing blow is satisfying


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jul 1, 2012)

The Persona series has a lot of uglies. x3 Awesome series, but strange strange demons. 

Of course Mara: the fluids spewing phallus. 

And there there's Pandora.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 2, 2012)

The vagina doors from Prey were fairly disgusting.


----------



## JMAA (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;wiWA8BLQBVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiWA8BLQBVg[/video]
This is plastic surgery gone wrong.


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Jul 4, 2012)

Chaurus reapers from Skryim.
They freak me out. Then again, they're not much compared to the vagina monsters you guys are showing, so.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 4, 2012)

sarcasticmoth said:


> Chaurus reapers from Skryim.
> They freak me out. Then again, they're not much compared to the vagina monsters you guys are showing, so.



Yeah... why must so many of these uglies have large vagina-esque features?


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Jul 4, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Yeah... why must so many of these uglies have large vagina-esque features?


Maybe they're trying to instill the basic idea that vaginas are terrifying. *shrug*


----------

